# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Nessus [Open Source Vulnerability Scanner] running @koko

## koki

Λειτουργεί Nessus Server στο server.koko.awmn.
Κατεβάζοντας τον κατάλληλο client, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτό τον Server για να ελέγξετε την ασφάλεια των υπολογιστών σας ή άλλων υπολογιστών του δικτύου.

Εάν θέλετε να το δοκιμάσετε, ή να το χρησιμοποιείτε, στείλτε μου ένα mail ή ένα pm στο forum, για να σας δώσω το pass.
Προτιμώ να μην το πω ανοικτά  :: 

Είναι επαρκώς ενημερωμένος.



Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: εδώ (κοκο, για την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία)
και εδώ (γενικά για το Nessus)

----------


## nOiz

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ αξιόπιστο scanner... Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος...!

----------


## DVD_GR

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ αξιόπιστο scanner... Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος...!


αυτο με το saint ειναι τα τοπ ισως στον τομεα τους.

----------


## andreas

παιζει ακομα?
ή τον κατεβασες?

----------


## koki

Χμ!
Έχω καιρό να τον κοιτάξω.
Θα τον δω αύριο εάν είναι, μαζί με τα δεκάδες των πραγμάτων που δεν έχω κάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες (σορρυ αγαπητοί με τις αιτήσεις για access αλλά τρέχω) και θα ενημερώξω.

----------

